# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ظَنَّ وأخواتُها عملها ، وأقسامها .

## علي الصفحي

ظَنَّ وأخواتُهاعملها ، وأقسامها
   انْصِبْ بِفِعْلِ القَلْبِ جُزْءَي ابْتِدَا          أَعْنِى رَأَى خَالَ عَلِمْتُ وَجَـدَا
ظَنَّ حَسِبْتُ وَزَعَمْتُ مَعَ  عَـدّْ          حَجَا دَرَى  وَجَعَلَ اللَّذْ كَاعْتَقَدْ  وَهَـبْ تَعَلَّـمْ وَالَّتِى كَصَـيَّرا          أَيْضاً بِهَا انْصِبْ مُبْتَـداً وَخَبَرَا
س1- ما عمل ظن وأخواتها ؟ وما أقسامها ؟ واذكر أمثلة عليها .
ج1- ظن وأخواتها أفعال تنصب مفعولين أصلهما المبتدأ والخبر ، نحو : ظننتُ الطالبَ غائباً . فالطالبَ : مفعول أول ، وغائباً : مفعول ثانٍ ، وأصلهما قبل دخول ظن المبتدأ والخبر ؛ تقول : الطالبُ غائبٌ .
وهذه الأفعال تنقسم إلى قسمين :
1- أفعالُ الْقُلُوبِ .              2- أفعالُ التَّحْوِيلِ .
 أولاً : أفعال القلوب .
 تنقسم أفعال القلوب إلى قسمين :

أ- ما يدلّ على اليقين ، نحو : رَأَى ، عَلِمَ ، وَجَدَ ، دَرَى ، تَعَلَّمْ .
ب- ما يدلّ على الرُّجْحَان ، أي : رُجحان وقوع الشيء ، نحو : ظَنَّ ، خَالَ ، حَسِبَ ، زَعَمَ ، عَدَّ ، حَجَا ، جَعَلَ ، هَبْ .
وهَاكَ أمثلةً ، وشواهد على عمل أفعال اليقين ، ومعانيها :
1- رأى ، نحو قول الشاعر :
رأيتُ اللهَ أَكْـبَرَ كُـلِّ شيءٍ           مُحَـاوَلَةً وأَكْثَرَهُمْ جُنُوداً رأى في هذا البيت بمعنى اليقين (أي : بمعنى عَلِم) ونحو : رأيتُ العلمَ نوراً . وقد تُستعمل بمعنى ظنَّ ، كقوله تعالى : (أي: يَظُنُّونَه) . وقد تأتي بمعنى (حَلَمَ) كما في قوله تعالى : وهي بهذه المعاني تنصب مفعولين .
( م ) وقد تأتي رأى بمعنى (أَبْصَرَ) نحو : رأيتُ القَمَرَ . وقد تأتي بمعنى (اعَتَقدَ) نحو : رأى المدرسُ صِحَّةَ هذه المسألة ( أي : اعتقدَ صحَّتها ) . وقد تأتي بمعنى 
( أَصَابَ رِئَتَه ) نحو : رأيتُ محمداً ، تَقْصِد أَنَّك ضربتهَ فَأَصبْتَ رِئتَه . وهي بهذه المعاني تنصب مفعولاً واحدا . ( م )
2- عَلِمَ ، نحو : عَلِمْتُ زيداً أخاك . ومنه قول الشاعر :
عَلِمْتُكَ البَاذِلَ المعروفَ فَانْبَعَثَتْ        إِلَيْكَ بِى وَاجِفَاتُ الشَّوْقِ والأَمَـلِعلم في المثالين بمعنى اليقين . 
 ( م ) وقد تأتي عَلِمَ بمعنى ظنَّ ، ويمثِّل لها العلماء بقوله تعالى : .
 وسواء كانت عَلِمَ بمعنى اليقين ، أو الظن فهي تتعدى إلى مفعولين . وقد تأتي 
بمعنى (عَرَفَ)  فَتنصبُ مفعولاً واحداً ، كما في قوله تعالى : . ( م )
3- وَجَدَ ، نحو قوله تعالى :وهي بمعنى اليقين ، ونحو : وجدتُ التَّقْوَى أَعْظَمَ أسبابِ دخولِ الجنَّةِ .
4- دَرَى ، نحو : قول الشاعـر  : 
دُرِيتَ الوَفِيَّ العهدَ ياعُرْوَ فَاغْتَبِطْ        فإِنَّ اغْتِبَاطـاً بِالوَفَاءِ حَمِـيدُوهي بمعنى اليقين ، ونحو : دَرَيْتُ النَّجاحَ قريباً من طَالِبِه .
 5- تَعَلَّمْ - وهي التي بمعنى اعْلَمْ - كما في قول الشاعـر : 
تَعَلَّمْ شِفَاءَ النَّفْسِ قَهْرَ عَدُوِّهَا        فَبَالِغْ بِلُطْفٍٍ في التَّحَيُّلِ والْمَكْرِ
وهي بمعنى اليقين (أي: اعْلَمْ ) وفي الحديث:" تَعَلَّمُوا أَنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَيْسَ بأَعْوَرَ " 
( أي : اعْلَمُوا ) . 
( م ) فإن كانت أمراً من ( تَعَلَّمَ يَتَعَلَّمُ ) فهي متعدية إلى مفعول واحد ، نحو : تَعَلَّم  النَّحوَ . فَتَعلَّمْ التي تنصب مفعولاً واحداً مُتَصَرَّفة ، وأما التي من أخوات ظنّ فجامدة لا تتصرف . ( م )
وأمّا أمثلة ، وشواهد أفعال الرُّجحان فكما يلي :
1- ظَنَّ ، نحو : ظننتُ زيداً صاحِبَك . وقد تستعمل لليقين ، كقوله تعالى :
 وكقوله تعالى :الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم   . وهي في الآيتين بمعنى عَلِمُوا .
 وظنَّ بمعنى الرُّجْحان ، أو اليقين تنصب مفعولين .
2- خَالَ ، نحو : خِلْتُ زيداً أَخَاكَ . وقد تُستعمل خال لليقين ، كقول الشاعـر :
دَعَانِي الغَوَانِي عَمَّهُنَّ وخِلْتُنِي          لِيَ اسْمٌ فَـلاَ أُدْعَى بِهِ وَهْوَ أَوَّلُخال في هذا البيت بمعنى اليقين ، وليس بمعنى الظن ؛ لأن الشاعر لا يظنّ أنّ لنفسه اسماً ، بل هو على يقين من ذلك .
3- حَسِبَ ، كقوله تعالى :  ونحو : حَسِبْتُ زيداً صاحِبَك . وقد تُستعمل لليقين ، كقول الشاعـر :
حَسِبْتُ التُّقَى والْجُودَ خَيْرَ تِجَارَةٍ          رَبَاحـاً إِذَا مَا الْمَرْءُ أَصْبَحَ ثَاقِلاَحَسِب هنا بمعنى عَلِمَ .
4- زَعَمَ ، كقول الشاعر :
فَإِنْ تَزْعُمِينِي كُنْتُ أَجْهـَلُ فِيكُمُ          فَإِنِّي شَرَيْتُ الحِلْمَ بَعْدَكِ بِالْجَهْلِ



( م ) والأكثر في زَعَمَ أنْ تتعدَّى إلى مفعوليها بواسطة أنّ المؤكدة ، نحو قوله تعالى :  وقوله تعالى : بَلْوردت ( أَنْ ) في الآيتين مخففة من الثقيلة ( أنَّ ) وتأتي كذلك مُشَدَّدة ، كقول الشاعر :
وَقَدْ زَعَمَـتْ أَنِّي تَغَيَّرْتُ بَعْـدَها      ومَنْ ذَا يا عَـزَّ لا يَتَـغَيَّــرُ ( م )5- عَدَّ ، نحو قول الشاعر :
فَلاَ تَعْـدُدِ الْمَوْلَى شَرِيكَكَ في الغِنَى       وَلكِنَّمَا الْمَوْلَى شَرِيكُكَ في العُدْمِوالمعنى : لا تظنَّ أنّ صديقَك وَحَلِيفك هو الذي يُشارِكُك المودَّة أيام الغِنى ،
ونحو : عَدَدْتُ الصَّدِيَق أَخاً . 
* فإن كانت ( عَدَّ ) بمعنى ( أَحْصَى ) تعدّت إلى مفعول واحد ، نحو : عَدَدْتُ المالَ . *
6- حَجَا ، نحو قول الشاعـر :
قَدْ كُنْتُ أَحْجُـو أَبَا عَمْرٍو أَخاً ثِقَـةً        حَتَّى أَلَمَّتْ بِنَا يَـوْماً مُلِمَّـاتُوالمعنى : قد كنتُ أظنّ أبا عمروٍ أخاً ثقة ، ونحو: حَجَا الطَّالبُ المدرسَ مديراً . 
( م ) فإن كانت ( حَجَا ) بمعنى غَلَب في المحاجاة ، نحو :حَاجَيْتُه فَحَجَوْتُه ، أو كانت بمعنى ( قَصَدَ ) كقول الشاعر : حَجَوْنا بنِي النُّعمانَ إِذْ عَصَّ مُلْكُهُمْ ...، فهي متعديّة إلى مفعول واحد . ( م )
7- جَعَلَ ، بمعنى ظَنَّ ، كما في قوله تعالى : جعل في هذه الآية بمعنى ( ظنَّ ) ومفعولها الأول : 
الملائكةَ ، والثاني : إِنَاثاً ، ونحو : أجعلتني مديراً ؟ ( أي : أظننتني مديراً ) . 
*فإن كانت جَعَلَ بمعنى ( أَوْجَدَ ) تعدَّت إلى مفعول واحد ، نحو قوله تعالى : وإن كانت بمعنى ( أَنْشَأ ) فهي ناقصة من أفعال الشروع التي تعمل عمل ( كان ) نحو : جعل المدرسُ يشرحُ الدرسَ .  *
8- هَبْ ، كقول الشاعـر :
فَقُلْتُ أَجِـرْنِي أَبَـا مَـالِكٍ          وَإِلاَّ فَهَبْـنِي امْـرَأً هَـالِكـاًوالمعنى : أَغِثْنِي يا أبا مالكٍ ، فإنْ لم تفعلْ فَظُنَّ أنَّى رجلٌ من الهالكين ، ونحو : هَبْ قولَك صحيحاً فما العَمَلُ ؟
* فإن كانت هَبْ بمعنى (خَفْ) تعدَّت إلى  مفعول واحد ، نحو : هَبْ رَبَّكَ . وإن كانت بمعنى (الهِبَة) أي : الأُعْطِيَة ، نحو : هَبِ الفقراءَ مالاً ، فهي متعدية إلى مفعولين ليس أصلهما المبتدأ والخبر ، فهي بذلك ليست من أفعال القلوب ، ولا من أفعال التّحويل . * 
ثانيا : أفعال التَّحويل .
هي التي أشار إليها الناظم بقوله : "والتي كصَيَّرا ... إلخ " . 
وهذه الأفعال هي : 1- صَيَّر ، نحو : صَيَّرتُ الطينَ خَزَفاً .
2- جَعَل ،نحو قوله تعالى: أي: صَيَّرناه هباءً،وكما في قوله تعالى: .
3- وَهَبَ ، نحو : وَهَبَني الله ُفِدَاكَ ( أي : صَيَّرَنِي فِداك ) .
4- تَخِذَ ، كقراءة مَنْ قرأ قوله تعالى : لَتَخِذْتَ  بتخفيف التاء ، وكسر الخاء في ( لتَخِذْتَ ) ونحو قولك : تَخِذْتُك صديقاً بعد أنْ كنتَ عدوّاً .
5- اتَّخَذَ ، كقوله تعالى : ونحو : اتَّخَذَ المسافرون الباخرةَ فُندقاً .
6- تَرَكَ ،كقوله تعالى : (أي:صَيَّرْنا بعضهم يموج في بعض) . فالمفعول الأول : بعضَهم ، والثاني : جملة يموج ، وكما في قول الشاعر :
 وَرَبَّيْتُـهُ حَتَّى إِذَا مَا تَرَكْـتُهُ       أَخَا القَوْمِ وَاسْتَغْنَى عَنِ الْمَسْحِ شَارِبُهْونحو : تَرَكَتِ الحربُ القريةَ خَرَاباً .
7- رَدَّ ،كما في قوله تعالى : ( أي : يُصَيَّرونَكُمْ كُفَّاراً ) وكما في قول الشاعر :
فَرَدَّ شُعُورَهُنَّ السُّودَ بِيضـاً          وَرَدَّ وُجُوهَهُنَّ البِِيضَ سُـودَا ( أي : صَيَّرَ شْعُورهُنَّ بيضاً ، وصَيَّر وجوهَهُنّ سوداً ) .
وهذه الأفعال لا تنصب مفعولين إلا إذا كانت بمعنى ( صَيَّر  ) وهو التَّحويل .


س2- إلام أشار الناظم بقوله : " أَعْنِى رَأَى ...... إلخ " ؟
ج2- أشار إلى أنَّ أفعال القلوب منها ما ينصب مفعولين ، وهو : رأى ، وما بعده مما ذكره الناظم في أبيات هذا الباب ، ومنها ما ليس كذلك ( أي : لا ينصب مفعولين ) وهو قسمان :
أ- قسمٌ لاَزِمٌ ، نحو : جَبُنَ زيدٌ ، وحَزِنَ عمرٌو .
ب- قسمٌ مُتَعَدٍّ إلى مفعول واحد ، نحو : كَِرهْتُ زيداً ، وفَِهمْتُ الدرسَ .

التَّصَرُّفُ ، والْجُمُودُوالتَّعْلِيقُ ، والإِلْغَاءُ
وَخُصَّ باِلتَّعْلِيقِ وَالإِلْغَـاءِ مَـا           مِنْ قَبْلِ هَبْ وَالأَمْرَ هَبْ قَدْ أُلْزِمَا كَذَا تَعَلَّمْ  وَلِغَـيْرِ الْمَاضِ مِنْ            سِوَاهُمَا اجْعَـلْ كُلَّ مَا لَهُ زُكِنْ
س3- اذكر تقسيم ظن وأخواتها باعتبار تصرّفها ، وجمودها .
ج3- عرفنا أنّ هذه الأفعال قسمان، أحدهما : أفعال القلوب ، والثاني : أفعال التحويل. فأما أفعال القلوب فتنقسم باعتبار التصرّف وعدمه إلى قسمين :
1- أفعال مُتَصَرَّفَة ، وهي جميع أفعال القلوب ما عدا ( هَبْ ، وتعلَّمْ ) وهذه الأفعال المتصرّفة يأتي منها الماضي ، نحو : ظننتُ زيداً قائماً ، والمضارع ، نحو : 
أظنّ زيداً قائماً ، والأمر ، نحو : ظُنَّ زيداً قائمًا ، واسم الفاعل ، نحو : أنا ظَانٌّ زيداً قائماً ، واسم المفعول ، نحو : زيدٌ مَظنُونٌ أبُوهُ قائماً . فأبوه : هو المفعول الأوّل ، وجاء مرفـوعاً ؛ لأنه أصـبح نائب فاعل لاسم المفعول ( مظنون ) وقائماً : المفعول الثاني . ويأتي منها المصدر ،نحو: عجبتُ من ظنَّك زيداً قائماً ، وهكذا الباقي من أفعال القلوب ما عدا ( هَبْ ، وتعلّمْ ) ، ويثبت لها كلّها من العمل وغيره ما ثبت للماضي .
2- أفعال غير متصرفة ( جامدة ) ، وهي فعلان ، هما : ( هَبْ ، وتعلَّمْ بمعنى اعْلَمْ ) فلا يُستعمل منهما إلا الأمر فقط . 
وأَمَّا أفعال التحويل فكُلٌّها متصرفة ما عدا (وَهَبَ) فلا يُستعمل منه إلا الماضي .
س4- ما معنى التعليق ، والإلغاء ؟ واذكر تقسيم ظنّ وأخواتها باعتبار التعليق ، والإلغاء . 
ج4- معنى التعليق : تَرْكُ العمل لفظاً لا محلاً ؛ وذلك بسبب مانع له حقّ الصدارة، وأهم هذه الموانع ما يلي :
1- لام الابتداء          2- لام القَسَم           3- الاستفهام .
4- حرف من حروف النّفي الثلاثة الآتية : ( ما ، إنْ ، لا ) .
ومعنى الإلغاء : تركُ العملِ لفظاً ، ومحلاً لا لمانع من الموانع السابقة وإنّما بسبب توسّط الفعل الناسخ بين معموليه ، أو بسبب تأخّره عنهما ، وهذا هو سبب الإلغاء .
 أما في التعليق فلا بُدَّ من مانع من الموانع السابقة مع وجوب تقدّم الفعل الناسخ على معموليه .
وبالنسبة لتقسيم هذه الأفعال باعتبار التعليق ، والإلغاء فهي كما يلي :
أ- أفعال التحويل : المتصرف منها ، وغير المتصرَّف لا تعليق فيها ، ولا إلغاء .
ب- أفعال القلوب : غير المتصَّرف منها لا تعليق فيه ولا إلغاء ، وهما فعلان فقط ( تعلَّمْ ، وهَبْ ) .
وأمَّا أفعال القلوب المتصَرِّفة فهي التي تختصُّ بالتعليق ، والإلغاء معاً دون غيرها من الأفعال . مثال التعليق : ظننت لزيدٌ قائمٌ ، فقولك : لزيدٌ قائمٌ ، لم تعملْ فيه (ظنّ) لفظاً ، وعملت فيه محلا ؛ وذلك بسبب المانع الذي فصل بين الفعل 
الناسخ ومفعوليه ، وهو لام الابتداء ، ولام الابتداء لها حق الصدارة . وجملة 
( لزيدٌ قائم ) في محل نصب سدّت مسدّ المفعولين  بدليل أنك لو عطفت عليها لنصبت المعطوف ، نحو : ظننت لزيدٌ قائمٌ وعمراً منطلقاً . فالفعل (ظنَّ) عاملٌ محلا لا لفظا بسبب ذلك المانع .
ومثال الإلغاء : زيدٌ ظننتُ قائمٌ ، فلا عملَ لظن في ( زيدٌ قائمٌ ) لا لفظاً ، ولا محلا ؛ وذلك بسبب توسّط الفعل بين معموليه .
ويثبت للمضارع ، وغيره من التعليق ، والإلغاء ما ثبت للماضي ، نحو : أظنُّ لزيدٌ قائمٌ ، ونحو : زيدٌ أظنُّ قائمٌ .
 ( م ) س5- هل التعليق ، والإلغاء يجري في غير أفعال القلوب ؟
ج5- التعليق ، والإلغاء معاً يختصان بأفعال القلوب المتصرفة وحدها دون جميع 
ما عداها من الأفعال ، وهذا لا يُنافي أنّ التعليق وحده قد يجري في غير أفعال هذا الباب ، وذلك فيما  يلي : 
1-كلُّ فعلِ شكٍّ لا ترجيح فيه لأحد الجانبين على الآخر ، نحو : شَكَكْتُ أزيدٌ عندك أم عمرٌو ؟ برفع ( زيد ) على التعليق .
2-كل فعل يدل على العِلْم ، نحو : تَبَيَّنْتُ أصادقٌ أنت أم كاذبٌ ؟
3-كل فعل يُطلب به العِلم ، نحو : استفهمتُ أمقيمٌ أنت أم راحلٌ ؟
4-كل فعل من أفعال الحواس الخمس ، نحو : لَمَسْتُ ، أَبْصَرْتُ (نَظَرْتُ)، اسْتَمَعْتُ ، شَمِمْتُ ، ذُقْتُ ؛ تقول : لَمَسْتُ أناعمٌ جلدُك أم خَشِنٌ ؟ وتقول : أَبْصَرتُ أسريعةٌ خُطَاك أم بَطِيئةٌ ؟
وبذلك تعرف أن التعليق ، والإلغاء معاً من خصائص أفعال القلوب .
 أما التعليق وحده فيجري في غيرها كما عَلِمت . 
حكم الإلغاء ، والتعليق
وَجَـوَّزِ الإِلْغَاءَ لا فِى الابْتِِِـدَا       وَانْوِ ضَمِيرَ الشَّأْنِ أَوْ لاَمَ ابْتِدَافِى مُوهِـمٍ إِلْغَـاءَ مَا تَقَــدَّمَا       وَالْـتَزِمِ التَّعْلِيقَ قَبْـلَ نَفْىِ مَاوَإِنْ وَلاَ  لاَمُ ابْتِـداءٍ أَوْ قَسَـمْ       كَـذَا وَالاسْتِفْهَام  ُ ذَا لَهُ انْحَتَمْ
س6- ما حكم الإلغاء ؟ وضّح بالتفصيل .
ج6- ذكر الناظم أنّ الإلغاء جائز لا واجب إذا لم يكن الناسخ في ابتداء جملته، كأن يقع وسطاً ،نحو: زيدٌ ظننتُ قائمٌ ، أو يقع متأخراً ، نحو: زيدٌ قائمٌ ظننتُ. 
 أما إذا وقع الناسخ في ابتداء جملته فيجب الإعمال ، نحو ظننتُ زيداً قائماً .
واختلف العلماء في أيَّ الأمرين أحسن الإلغاء ، أو الإعمال ؟ وذلك على التفصيل الآتي :
1- إذا توسَّط الناسخ بين المفعولين ، نحو : زيدٌ ظننت قائمٌ ، ففيه قولان :
أ- الإلغاء ، والإعمال سِيَّان .
ب- الإعمال أحسن من الإلغاء .
2- إذا تأخر الناسخ ، نحو : زيدٌ قائمٌ ظننتُ ، فالإلغاء أحسن .
3- إذا تقدّم الناسخ ، نحو: ظننت زيداً قائماً ، امتنع الإلغاء عند البصريين ووجب الإعمال . وأجاز الكوفيون ، والأخفش ، وأبوبكر الزبيدي الإلغاء .
س7- قال الشاعر  : 
  أَرْجُـو وَآمُلُ أَنْ تَدْنُو مَـوَدَّتُهَا         وَمَا إِخَـالُ لَدَيْنَا  مِنْكِ  تَنْوِيـلُوقال الآخر  : 
كَذَاكَ أُدَّبْتُ حتَّى صَـارَ مِنْ خُلُقِى       أَنَّى وَجَدْتُ مِلاَكُ الشَّيمَةِ الأَدَبُعيَّن الشاهد في البيتين السابقين ، وما وجه الاستشهاد فيهما ؟
ج7- الشاهد في البيت الأول : وَمَا إخالُ لدينا منك تنويلُ .
 وجه الاستشهاد : ظاهر هذا البيت أنّ الشاعر ألغى عمل ( إخال ) مع أنها متقدمة يجب إعمالها . وتخريج ذلك عند البصريين أنّ مفعولها الأول ضمير الشأن محذوف ، والتقدير ( وما إخاله ) ومفعولها الثاني جملة (لدينا تنويل). والكوفيون يرون أنه من باب الإلغاء ، فلا حاجة إلى التأويل .
الشاهد في البيت الثاني : وجدتُ ملاكُ الشّيمِة الأدبُ .
 وجه الاستشهاد : ظاهر هذا البيت أنّ الشاعر ألغى عمل (وجدت) مع أنّه متقدم يجب إعمالُه ، فقال الكوفيون : هو من باب الإلغاء ؛ لأن الإلغاء عندهم جائز مع تقدّم الناسخ ولذلك لا حاجة عندهم إلى التأويل .
 وقال البصريون : هو إمّا من باب الإعمال على تقدير أنّ المفعول الأول ضمير الشأن محذوف ( أني وجدتُهُ ) والمفعول الثاني جملة (ملاكُ الشيمة الأدبُ ) وإمّا من باب التّعليق على تقدير دخول لام الابتداء على (مِلاك) والتقدير: أنّي وجدتُ لَمِلاكُ...  .


( م ) س8- ظاهر قول الناظم ( وَجوَّز الإلغاء ) يفيد أن الإلغاء جائز لا واجب ، فهل هذا الحكم بالإجماع ؟ 
ج8- القول بأن الإلغاء جائز لا واجب هو مذهب الجمهور، وهو رأي النّاظم؛ ولهذا قال : " وجَوَّز الإلغاءَ " . وذهب الأخفش إلى أن الإلغاء واجب .
 وذكر بعض المحققين أنّ للإلغاء ثلاثة أحكام ، هي : 
 1- وجوب الإلغاء ، وله موضعان : 
 أ- أن يكون الناسخ مصدراً متأخراً، نحو : عمرٌو مُسافرٌ ظَنَّي. فلا عمل هنا؛ لأنّ المصدر لا يعمل متأخراً .
ب- أن يتقدّم المعمول وتقترن به أداة تستوجب التصدير،نحو: لزيدٌ قائم ظننتُ.
2- امتناع الإلغاء ، وله موضع واحد ، هو : أن يكون العامل منفيا ، نحو : زيداً قائماً لم أظنّ . ولا يجوز (هنا) الإلغاء ؛ فلا تقول : زيدٌ قائمٌ لم أظنّ ؛ لئلا يُظَنّ أنّ صدر الكلام مثبت .
3- جواز الإلغاء ، والإعمال فيما عدا ما سبق .
وهذا بخلاف التَّعليق فإنه لاَزِمٌ ؛ ولهذا قال الناظم : " والتَزِم التَّعليق " .
س9- ما حكم التعليق ؟ وضّح بالتفصيل .
ج9- التّعليق واجب إذا فصل بين الناسخ ومفعوليه فاصلٌ مِمَّا له الصدارة ؛ لأنّ الذي له الصدارة لا يعمل فيه ما قبله ، والفاصل أنواع أشهرها ما يلي :
1- ما النافية ، نحو : ظننتُ ما زيدٌ قائمٌ ، ونحو قوله تعالى : . 
2- إِنْ النافية ، نحو : علمتُ إِنْ زيدٌ قائمٌ ، ونحو قوله تعالى : ً .
3- لا النافية ، نحو : ظننتُ لا زيدٌ قائمٌ ولا عمرٌو .
4- لام الابتداء ، نحو : ظننتُ لزيدٌ قائمٌ .
5- لام القسم ، نحو : علمتُ لَيقومَنَّ زيدٌ ، ونحو قوله تعالى : قال ابن عقيل : لم يَعُدَّ لام القسم من الْمُعَلِّقَاتِ أحدٌ من النحويين .
 ( م ) وقد عدَّها من المعلقات جماعة من النحويين، منهم ابن مالك، وابن هشام، وأبو الحجَّاج الأعلم الشَّنْتَمَرِي . ( م )
6- الاستفهام ، وله صورٌ ثلاث :
أ- أن يكون أحد المفعولين اسم استفهام وقع مبتدأ ، نحو : علمت أيُّهُم أبوك ، أو اسم استفهام وقع خبراً ، نحو : علمتُ متى السَّفرُ ؟ وكما في قوله تعالى :
 وقوله تعالى : .
ب- أن يكون المبتدأ مضافا إلى اسم استفهام ، نحو : علمتُ غلامُ أيَّهم أبوك .
ج- أن يدخل عليه حرف استفهام ، نحو : علمتُ أزيدٌ عندك أم عمرٌو ؟
 ونحو : علمتُ هَلْ زيدٌ قائمٌ أم عمرٌو ؟ ونحو قوله تعالى : .
وقد يكون الفاصل اسم استفهام فَضْلة ، كما في قوله تعالى :
 فاسم الاستفهام ( أي ) فضلة ليس هو أحد المفعولين وهو منصوب على أنه مفعول مطلق نُصِب بما بعده ، وليس منصوبا بما قبله ؛ لأن الاستفهام له الصدارة ، فلا يعمل فيه ما قبله .

س10- اذكر خلاف العلماء في قوله تعالى :        وفي قوله تعالى :            .
ج10- أمّا الآية الأولى فذهب قوم إلى : أنّها من باب التعليق ؛ وذلك بسبب الفَصْل بـ ( إِنْ ) النافية ، كما سبق بيان ذلك في إجابة السؤال السابق . وذهب آخرون إلى : أنّ هذا ليس من باب التعليق في شيء ؛ لأن شرط التعليق : أنّه إذا حُذِف المعلِّق تسلَّط العامل على ما بعده فينصب مفعولين، نحو : ظننتُ ما زيدٌ قائمٌ ، فلو حذفت المعلِّق ( ما ) لقلتَ : ظننتُ زيداً قائماً ، والآية الكريمة لا يمكن فيها حذف المعلِّق ( إِنْ ) لأنك لو حذفت ( إِنْ ) لم يتسلَّط 
الناسخ ( تظنون ) على ( لبثتم ) إذْ لا يُقال : وتظنون لبثتم .
 والجواب على ذلك كما ذكر ابن عقيل : أنه لا يُشترط في التعليق هذا الشرط المذكور ، وتمثيل النحويين للتعليق بهذه الآية الكريمة شاهد لعدم صحَّة هذا الاشتراط . 
 * وأمَّا الآية الثانية ، فذهب قوم إلى : أنّ القَسَم معلِّق للفعل عن العمل، كما سبق بيان ذلك في إجابة السؤال السابق . 
وذهب سيبويه ، وجمهرة النحاة : إلى أنّ (عَلِمَ ) في هذه الآية ، وفي وغيرها من الشواهد قد خرجت عن معناها الأصلي ونُزِّلت منزلة القسم ،وعلى هذا فإنّ ما بعد ( عَلِم ) جملة لا محل لها من الإعراب ؛ لأنها جواب القسم الذي هو (علم) وحينئذ لا تحتاج إلى معمول، ولا تَتَّصِفُ بإلغاء ، ولا تعليق ، ولا إعمال . *

تعْدِيَةُ عَلِمَ وظَنَّ إلى مفعول واحدلِعْلِـمِ عِرْفَـانٍ وَظَنِّ تُهَمَـهْ           تَعْدِيَـةٌ لِوَاحِـدٍ مُلْتَزَمَـهْس11- إلام يُشير الناظم في هذا البيت ؟
ج11- يشير إلى أن الفعلين ( عَلِم ، وظنَّ ) يمكن تعدية كلٍّ منهما إلى مفعول واحد ؛ وذلك بشرط أن تكون عَلِمَ ، بمعنى (عَرَف) نحو : علمتُ زيداً ( أي : عرفته ) ونحو قوله تعالى :وبشرط أن تكون ظنّ ، بمعنى ( اتَّهَمَ ) نحو: ظننتُ زيدا ً(أي: اتَّهَمْتُهُ). 
ومنه قوله تعالى :   ( أي : بِمُتَّهَمٍ ) .

رَأَى الْحُلْمِيَّةوَلِرَأَى الرُّؤْيـَا اُنْمِ مَا لِعَلِمَـا         طَالِبَ مَفْعُولَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلُ انْتَمَىس12- ما المراد برأى الحلمية ؟ وكم مفعولا تنصب ؟
ج12- المراد بها : الرُّؤْيا في المنام ، وهي تنصب مفعولين ، كعَلِمَ .
 وإلى هذا أشار الناظم بقوله : "ولرأي الرُّؤْيا انْم ما لعلما "  ( أي : انْسُب لرأَى التي مصدرها (الرُّؤيا) ما نُسِب لعَلِمَ المتعدية إلى مفعولين ) . 
ومثال رأى الحلميّة قوله تعالى: فالمفعول الأول ، هو : ياء المتكلِّم ، وجملة ( أعصر خمراً ) في محل نصب مفعول ثانٍ .
وكما في قول الشاعر : 
أَبُو حَنَشٍ يُؤَرِّقُنِـى وطَلْـقٌ           وَعَمَّـارٌ  وَآوِنَـةً  أَثَــالاَأَرَاهُمْ رُفْقَـتِى حَتّى إِذَا مَـا           تَجَافَى اللَّيلُ وَاْنَخَزَلَ انْخِزَالافالضمير ( هم ) مفعول أول لـ (أَرَى) الحلميّة ، و (رفقتى) مفعول ثانٍ لها . وبذلك يكون الشاعر قد أَجْرى (أَرَى) الحلميّة مجرى (عَلِم) فنصب مفعولين .

حكم حذف المفعولين ، أو أحدهما .وَلاَ تُجِـزْ هُنا بِـلاَ دَليـل ِ          سُقُـوطَ مَفْعُولَيْنِ أَوْ مَفْعُولِس13- متى يجوز حذف المفعولين ، أو حذف أحدهما ؟
ج13- لا يجوز حذف المفعولين ، أو أحدهما إلاّ إذا دلّ عليهما دليل . فمثال حذف المفعولين : هل ظننتَ زيداً قائماً ؟ فتقول : ظننتُ . فَحُذِفَ المفعولين من الجواب اختصاراً ؛ لدلالة السؤال عليهما ، والتقدير : ظننت زيداً قائماً ، ومنه قوله تعالى:  ( أي: تزعمونهم شركائي ) .
ومثال حذف أحدهما : هل ظننتَ أحداً قائماً ؟ فتقول : ظننتُ زيداً . فحُذِفَ المفعول الثاني اختصاراً ؛ لدلالة ما قبله عليه ، والتقدير : ظننت زيداً قائماً . 
فإن لم يدلّ دليل على الحذف لم يَجُز الحذف لا فيهما ، ولا في أحدهما ؛ فلا يقال : ظننتُ ، ولا ظننتُ زيداً ، ولا ظننت قائماً ، إذا لم يدل على المحذوف دليل .
س14- قال الشاعر :
 بِـأَيِّ كِتَابٍ أَمْ بِـأَيَّةِ  سُنَّـةٍ           تَرَى حُبَّهُمْ عاراً عَلَىَّ وَتَحْسَبُ وقال الآخر : 
  ولَقَدْ نَزَلْتِ فَـلاَ تَظُنَّى غَـيْرَه           مِنِّى بِمَنْزِلةِ  الْمُحِبِّ الْمُكْـرَمِ
عين الشاهد في البيتين السابقين ، وما وجه الاستشهاد فيهما ؟
ج14– الشاهد في البيت الأول : وتَحْسَبُ .
 وجه الاستشهاد : حذف الشاعر مفعولي تحسبُ لدلالة ما  قبلهما عليهما ، والتقدير : وتحسبُ حُبَّهم عاراً عليَّ .
الشاهد في البيت الثاني : فلا تظنِّى غيرَه . 
وجه الاستشهاد: حذف الشاعر المفعول الثاني اختصاراً ، وهو معلوم من السياق ، والتقدير : فلا تظنّي غيرَه واقعاً منَّى... .
إِجْراءُ القولِ مُجْرَى الظّنفينصب مفعولين
  وَكَتَظُـنُّ  اجْعَلْ تَقُولُ إِنْ وَلِـى           مُسْتَفْهَماً بِـهِ وَلَمْ يَنْفَصِـلِ  بِغَيْرِ ظَرْفٍ أَوْ كَظَرْفٍ أَوْ عَمَـلْ          وَإِنْ بِبَعْضِ ذِى فَصَلْتَ يُحْتَمَلْس15- ما محلُّ جملة القول من الإعراب ؟
ج15- إذا وقع بعد فعل القول كلمة مفردة فهي مفعول به ،نحو : أقول الحقَّ . 
وإذا وقعت بعده جملة حُكِيَتْ كما هي ، وتكون في محل نصب سدّت مَسَـدّ المفعول به ، نحو : قال زيدٌ عمرٌو منطلقٌ . 
س16- متى يجوز إجراء القول مُجرى الظن ؟
ج16- للعرب في جواز إجراء القول مُجرى الظن ، مذهبان :
أحدهما : جواز إجراء القول مُجرى الظن مُطلقا دون شرط ، أو قَيد . وسيأتي بيانه في البيت الآتي من الألفية .
ثانيهما : لا يجوز إجراء القول مُجرى الظن إلا بشروط . وهذا هو مذهب عامّة العرب . وهذه الشروط أربعـة ، هي :
1- أن يكون الفعل مضارعاً .
2- أن يكون للمخاطَب .
وإلى الشرطين السابقين أشار الناظم بقوله : " اجعل تقول" . فالفعل تقول فعل مضارع ، وهو للمخاطَب .
3- أن يكون مسبوقاً باستفهام . وإليه أشار بقوله : " إن ولى مُستفهما به " .
4- ألاّ يُفْصَل بين الاستفهام ، والفعل إلا إذا كان الفاصل ظرفاً ، أو جاراً ومجروراً ، أو معمولاً للفعل . فإن فُصِل بأحد هذه الثلاثة لم يضرَّ . وهذا هو مراد الناظم بقوله : " ولم ينفصل بغير ظرف ..... " .
فمثال ما اجتمعت فيه الشروط قولك : أتقول عَمْراً مُنطلقاً ؟ فَعَمْراً : مفعول أول ، ومُنطلقا : مفعول ثانٍ ؛ لأن ( أتقول ؟ ) بمعنى : أتظنّ ؟ ويجوز رفعهما على الحكاية ، نحو : أتقول عمرٌو منطلقٌ ؟
س17- ما الحكم إذا لم يتحقق شرط من الشروط الأربعة السابقة ؟
ج17- إذا لم يتحقق شرط من الشروط الأربعة السابقة لم يَجز أن يَنْصبَ القولُ مفعولين عند عامّة العرب . فإن كان الفعل غير مضارع ، نحو : قال زيد عمرٌو مُنطلقٌ ، لم ينصب القول مفعولين ، وكذا إن كان مضارعاً لغير المخاطب ، نحو: يقول زيدٌ عمرٌو مُنطلقٌ ، وكذا إن لم يكن مسبوقاً باستفهام ، نحو : أنت تقول عمرٌو منطلقٌ ، وكذلك إن سُبق باستفهام ولكن فصل بين الاستفهام ، والفعل بغير ظرف ، ولا جار ومجرور ، ولا معمول للفعل فلا يجوز أيضاً أن ينصب القول مفعولين ، نحو : أأنت تقول زيدٌ منطلقٌ ؟ فإن فُصِل بأحد هذه الثلاثة جاز النصب ، نحـو : أعندك تقول زيداً مُنطلقاً ؟ ،
 ونحو : أفي الدار تقول زيداً مُنطلقاً ؟ ونحو : أعمراً تقول مُنطلقاً ؟
فالفاصل في المثال الأول الظرف ( عندك ) والفاصل في المثال الثاني الجار والمجرور ( في الدار ) والفاصل في المثال الثالث المعمول ( عَمْراً ) وهو المفعول الأول لـ ( تقول ) . 
س18- قال الشاعر : 
متى تقولُ القُلُـصَ الرَّواسِمَا           يَحْمِلْـنَ أُمَّ قَاسِمٍ وقَاسِمَـاوقال الآخر :
أَجُهَّـالاً تقـولُ بَنِى لُـؤَىٍّ          لَعَمْـرُ أَبِيكَ أَمْ مُتَجَـاهِلِينَ  ـاعيّن الشاهد في البيتين السابقين ، وما وجه الاستشهاد فيهما ؟
ج18- الشاهد في البيت الأول : متى تقول القلصَ يحملْنَ .
 وجه الاستشهاد : أجرى الشاعر ( تقول ) مجرى ظَنَّ فنصب به مفعولين ، الأول : القلصَ ، والثاني : جملة يحملْنَ ، وذلك لاستيفائه الشروط .
الشاهد في البيت الثاني : أجُهّالاً تقول بني لُؤَى .
 وجه الاستشهاد : أعمل الشاعر (تقول) عمل تظنّ فنصب مفعولين ، الأول : بني لؤي ، والثاني : جُهَّالا مع أنّه قد فَصَل بين الاستفهام ، والفعل بفاصل ، وهو قوله (جهالا) وهذا الفاصل لا يمنع النّصب ؛ لأنه معمول للفعل ؛ إذ هو مفعول ثانٍ له .
نصب المفعولين بفعل القولمُطلقا ( دون شرط )وَأُجْرِىَ القَـوْلُ كَظَنًّ  مُطْلَقـاً           عِنْدَ سُلَيْمٍ نَحْـوُ قُلْ ذَا مُشْفِقَاس19- اذكر بالتفصيل مذهب العرب الذي يُجِيزُ إجراءَ القولِ مُجرى الظَّنَّ مُطلقا .
ج19- مذهب العرب الذي يُجِيز إجراء القول مجرى الظنّ مُطلقا هو مذهب 
( سُلَيْم ) فهم يُجيزون في لغتهم إعمال القول عمل ظنّ دون شرط ( أي : سواء كان مضارعاً ، أم غير مضارع ، وسواء تحقّقت الشروط السابقة أم لم تتحقّق ) نحو : قُلْ ذا مُشفقا . فـ ( ذا ) مفعول أول ، ومشفقا : مفعول ثان ، وناصبهما فعل الأمر قل . ففعل الأمر (قل) نصب مفعولين  مع أنّ الشروط تستلزم أن يكون مضارعاً للمخاطب ، وأن يُسبق باستفهام .     
س20- قال الشاعر :
قَالَتْ وَكُنْتُ رَجُـلاً فَطِينـاً            هَـذَا لَعَمْـرُ اللهِ إِسْرَائِينَـا عيّن الشاهد في البيت السابق ، وما وجه الاستشهاد فيه ؟
ج20- الشاهد فيه : قالتْ ... هذا ... إسرائينا . 
وجه الاستشهاد : أعمل الشاعر الفعل الماضي ( قال ) عمل ظنَّ فنصب به 
مفعولين ، الأول : هذا ، والثاني : إسرائينا مع أن الفعل ليس مضارعاً ، وليس مسبوقاً باستفهام . فهذا من لغة سُلَيم الذين يجيزون نصب المفعولين بالقول مطلقا .
والذين لا يجيزون ذلك يقولون : ( هذا ) مبتدأ ، و ( إسرائينا ) مضاف إلى محذوف يقع خبراً ، والتقدير : هذا مَمْسُوخُ إسرائينا . ( إسرائينا : لغة في إسرائيل ) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

للفائدة

----------

